# What Caliber Revolver to Buy?



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I am thinking about getting a Center fire Revolver. I am familar with the different Caliber Auto Pistols. I like the Push of the .45 over the Snap of the 9MM. What Caliber Revolver has the more gentle push, as opposed to the snappy recoil? I have a .44 Mag. Contender with a scope and its not too bad, but I don't know about a Revolver. I plan to do my own reloading and use it on the Ranch to shoot vamrints and snakes. Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well, P97, I would recommend a .45 Colt Ruger Blackhawk. Handloading makes this one of the most versatile guns you can own. If you can get a convertible with extra .45 ACP, so much the better.

But the .45 Colt, loaded to about 1200 fps with Sierra's 185 gr. JHC is a dandy varmint gun and not too much jolt in the hand. Or, loaded with 350gr. watermelon sized slugs it will shoot clean through a buffalo.


The latter, of course, produces a little more jolt in the hand.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wouldn't a 357 be the one to buy, so U can also use .38? Then again, what do I know...


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well, Shipwreck, you make a good point. The .357 is highly versatile. And if confined to factory ammunition would be a good choice. And the same thing could be said for the .44 Magnum.

But the gentleman stated he would load/reload his own ammunition, and having a .452" sized bullet as opposed to a .357" makes a considerable difference.

I'll stick with my original reply.

Bob Wright


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

Just go with a S&W 460!!!! :twisted: 

The World's Most Versatile Big Bore Revolver 
A Great Hunting Gun For Large Game
An Intimidating Personal Protection Gun
Fires .460 S&W Magnum, .454 Casull and .45 Colt
2100 Ft/Sec Muzzle Velocity
Gain Twist Rifling For Accuracy and Velocity
Low Perceived Recoil With All Loads

When in doubt....... The bigger the better :wink:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Blackice,

Sorry. That gun does not even rate consideration as a handgun. The man already owns a Thompson Contender.

Once a handgun exceeds certain parameters it is no longer in contention as a practical holster gun.

Bob Wright


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

No holster needed........ I believe it comes with a sling!!!! :shock:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Get yourself a GP100 in 4"or 6" in 357. Cost factor way down compared to others and will still kill varmits at 100yds. There tack drivers between 25-50yds. You said your going to reload and that will save you even more plus you can work up some real good loads for your needs. Good luck and happy hunting. :shock:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Get yourself a GP100 in 4"or 6" in 357. Cost factor way down compared to others and will still kill varmits at 100yds. There tack drivers between 25-50yds. You said your going to reload and that will save you even more plus you can work up some real good loads for your needs. Good luck and happy hunting. :shock:


+1


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

If you like the push of the 45, get yourself a S&W 625 in 45acp.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Get yourself a GP100 in 4"or 6" in 357. Cost factor way down compared to others and will still kill varmits at 100yds. There tack drivers between 25-50yds. You said your going to reload and that will save you even more plus you can work up some real good loads for your needs. Good luck and happy hunting. :shock:


I'll second that. The Ruger GP100 is an excellent weapon. Another good one is the Smith & Wesson 686. It is priced a little higher though. I got mine a year ago at a gun show, however, and it only cost me $436. Mine is, however, of an undetermined age at the moment. My next revolver will be a Ruger GP100, though. Had one issued to me at my first armored transport company and even being as badly abused and horribly rebuilt as it was, it was still a good little gun. I'd love a brand new, non-rebuilt one because it is bound to be tons better.


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

I like 357 because you can use 38 in them as an alternative.
Rugers make good revolvers that are built to last.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

OK,are you looking for DA/SA cost wise Ruger is the way to go. By the way I have a 6 1/2'' Blackhawk .357mag (blued) for sale. If your looking for bigger critters than varmints go 44mag or 45colt in Ruger Redhawk/Blackhawk. J.R.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

If your looking for a DA,SA, I could certainly agree with those that said Ruger. Although the S&W 625 in .45 Colt is a very versatile gun. If you reload, you can load the .45 Colt down to .45 ACP or load it up to almost to the .44 Mag level. If it's single action you're looking for, I agree with Bob that you can't find a much better choice than the Ruger Blackhawk (and the convertible .45 Colt/.45 ACP would be great). I think you can still find the Blackhawk for under $400 if you look.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

Heck go with a piece of history. Get a Colt SAA.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I really can't speak for the larger calibers, but I love shootin .38s in my Blackhawk .357. It is the sweetest thing to handle, very accurate, and the single action allows you to really feel like you are in control of the gun. One well placed shot at a time.

I did not realize how smooth it shot for the first 15 years that I owned it. Then I bought a semiauto. I enjoy the semi-auto, but picking up the Blackhawk is transforming.

WM


----------

